# Can you do fishless cycle without purchasing ammonia? (can't find it!)



## whitecloud34 (Feb 22, 2011)

Can't find pure ammonia anywhere. I've checked all over and officially give up  I have no access to an established tank either so getting substrate or old catridges is out of the question. I read somewhere that you can put flakes in every day to get the ammonia going and I've read that some people use brine shrimp (live?). Has anyone done anything like this and does it work just as well as adding ammonia? And if so, how often do I need to add these things and in what quantity? 

(Tank's 7 days old). I know there is some ammonia in the tank because I got it tested at the petstore a few days ago after my zebra danios and gouramis died overnight the same day I got them. Andthe next day the water clouded up tremendouslyso I'm guessing this was a bacteria bloom from the fish? Was that enough to start the ammonia cycle? I don't want to kill my fish again. I don't want to kill any more fish so I would like to do a fishless cycle but without finding pure ammonia I don't know what else to do. I'm hoping the flakes is ok to do because that is something I DO have! Pleaese, any advice would be greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Inga (Jun 8, 2010)

Well, You can do even better then that. You COULD do an instant cycle if you add enough live plants. You could even add a few fish right away as the plants will eat up the ammonia. Note I say a LOT of plants and a FEW fish. Also, you would want to start with some hardy fish, probably hold back on the Gourami for a little while. 

My first tank took forever to cycle and I had a few fish in there. I was doing daily water changes because the ammonia kept spiking and I wanted to save my fish. The second tank, I loaded full of plants, added a few Guppies and have been fine since. I will never have another fresh water tank without live plants. Not to mention, I think they look great. Just something for you to think about.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Here's an article that you may find useful:

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...inners-guide-freshwater-aquarium-cycle-38617/


----------



## whitecloud34 (Feb 22, 2011)

Inga said:


> Well, You can do even better then that. You COULD do an instant cycle if you add enough live plants. You could even add a few fish right away as the plants will eat up the ammonia. Note I say a LOT of plants and a FEW fish. Also, you would want to start with some hardy fish, probably hold back on the Gourami for a little while.
> 
> My first tank took forever to cycle and I had a few fish in there. I was doing daily water changes because the ammonia kept spiking and I wanted to save my fish. The second tank, I loaded full of plants, added a few Guppies and have been fine since. I will never have another fresh water tank without live plants. Not to mention, I think they look great. Just something for you to think about.


thanks for the info. I would like to get plants in there. I had a fish tank years ago and never seemed to have much luck with plants (could have been because I didn't keep the light on long enough) but I'm going to do more research on how to keep them alive this time.


----------



## whitecloud34 (Feb 22, 2011)

aunt kymmie said:


> Here's an article that you may find useful:
> 
> http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...inners-guide-freshwater-aquarium-cycle-38617/


 
awesome, thank you for that link, it was very helpful  I'm learning more and more.


----------

